# i must say, i am not enjoying these anymore!



## thechefslc (Feb 16, 2015)

When I first found out about these things, I loved them. I made them a few times and every one was awesome. The last time I made these was in July. I did them 2 back to back days over a weekend and my second day i was WAY too hung over (worst ever!). That second day was not even a fun cook for these things. The smell just made me sick.

bounce forward to this weekend and I made a total of 3 of these. everyone loved them, however, i could not even stomach these things. What happened? why can I not enjoy these things that used to be so damn good!

here is my finished product from last night













IMAG1480.jpg



__ thechefslc
__ Feb 16, 2015


















IMAG1482.jpg



__ thechefslc
__ Feb 16, 2015






My guess is that i am associating these with my horrible, HORRIBLE hangover from July. Yes it was actually that bad! 26 beers to myself


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 17, 2015)

TCSLC, you make em and send them my way !


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup..... I got sick one year with a stomach flue. Well the last dinner I ate before losing all the food in my system had a hash brown casserole - I was unable to even smell hash brown casserole for another 5 years without feeling a little queazy.

My daughter had the same thing with sushi - she still wont eat sushi again.


----------



## thechefslc (Feb 18, 2015)

It really is a bummer for sure. These things used to be so awesome!

Oh well, i will just keep making them for other people since that is the reason i make most foods. I have a problem, i need people to eat and enjoy my food. I think its an addiction.

Sent from a phone.


----------



## ajbert (Feb 18, 2015)

Don't worry, I feel the same way about whiskey, and its been over 30 years for me.  Used to love that stuff, too.


----------



## wnc goater (Feb 20, 2015)

26 beers, humm.  Seems one would be put off by the smell and taste of beer rather than the food that was regurgitated as a result of the beer.  Surprised you remember what you ate.  No judgement, BTDT back in another life.

I grew some fine Yukon Gold potatoes a few years back.  Just loved the things.  We had some grilled steak and some of those YG's baked one night.  For some reason, in the middle of the night, that YG came back up.  I could hardly stand a baked potato for several years and forget a Yukon Gold.  I can again eat baked potato now but still a bit squeamish about the YG's.

Dunno, go figure.  Who can understand such deep mysteries of life?!


----------



## timberjet (Feb 20, 2015)

Maybe try something totally different. Some other kind of ground meat, no bacon, turkey bacon, ground chicken or turkey, different wood, other fillings, wrapped in pizza dough and baked after smoke. Switch it up! Or, just start making meatloaf, there is about a thousand ways to do that too. I got sick on Gin once in my college years and still can't even smell that stuff after 24 years. You could even try a different shape like use a jello mould. I have a really cool one that looks like a trout. Hahahaha..... You need a REBOOT!


----------



## thechefslc (Feb 21, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Maybe try something totally different. Some other kind of ground meat, no bacon, turkey bacon, ground chicken or turkey, different wood, other fillings, wrapped in pizza dough and baked after smoke. Switch it up! Or, just start making meatloaf, there is about a thousand ways to do that too. I got sick on Gin once in my college years and still can't even smell that stuff after 24 years. You could even try a different shape like use a jello mould. I have a really cool one that looks like a trout. Hahahaha..... You need a REBOOT!



There are some pretty good ideas. My next one i planned on making with thin sliced rib eye and baking in a hard roll with some cheese wiz onions and peppers...



Sent from a phone.


----------



## tagalong (Feb 22, 2015)

I used  to love fried chicken livers. After my Great Grandmother and her sister passed away I couldn't find anyone willing to even attempt cooking them. The only two places around here that served them were truck stops. I had some from the closest one to me probably a dozen times, then I got some that must have been Undercooked. Bad case of food poisoning. That was twenty years ago, and it's only been in the last 3 years that I can sit at the same table with someone that is eating them and not blow chunks.


----------

